# My first fall ever



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The video link doesn't work but I just wanted to say "Welcome to the 'I've eaten dirt' club."  Glad to hear that you're still in the saddle.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww, what a pity 
It's on facebook, i'll try and get my freind to upload it onto youtube.
Yep lol, about 2 hours later i walked into Mcdonalds, one side of me clean, the other side was thick with mud. 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1239382668648


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

You have your profile set as private so we can't view it unless we are your friends.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

kk, then it'll have to wait until my freind uploads it to youtube


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I tried to view the video and got, "This 'ere bewitched painting be aplundered from Ye Olde Facebook or 'twere invisible te yer eye on account of some landlubber's Privacy settins."

But that might have something to do with the fact that I changed my language on Facebook to pirate 

congrats on getting that first fall out of the way!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

juniormylove said:


> I tried to view the video and got, "This 'ere bewitched painting be aplundered from Ye Olde Facebook or 'twere invisible te yer eye on account of some landlubber's Privacy settins."
> 
> But that might have something to do with the fact that I changed my language on Facebook to pirate
> 
> congrats on getting that first fall out of the way!


Oh my,lol


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

juniormylove- You can really do that? *scrambles to FB*


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes you really can, I did for a week before it got annoying. I want them to add a ninja language.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL! Ninja Language - what would that be? Words coming across the screen first, then a video of someone talking?

LOL and Pirate Talk?? You can really do that??? HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

YES there is pirate as a language option ^-^ It makes Facebook 20x cooler, I promise.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol! Id so go for the ninja language, since i am a anime fan C:>


----------

